# T5 Fat burners?



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

Does anybody have any information on T5 tablets for fat burning ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

What information do you want?Have you looked on google?


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

yeah iv looked on google jus wondered if anyone has used them here and how strong they are, im using clen at the minute but someones given me t5's and said their better, never heard of em myself tbh


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Real T5s are just premixed ECA.Impossible for us to say how strong they are as we don't know your stimulant tolerance or the dosage of the pills.


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

cheers mate an yeah av jus been reading some more info on it and seen alot about that, i dint realise it was jus ECA stack, iv alreadh been doing that so not really any point, think id rather juat do the stack, least i know whats in it thn eh


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Arnold% said:


> cheers mate an yeah av jus been reading some more info on it and seen alot about that, i dint realise it was jus ECA stack, iv alreadh been doing that so not really any point, think id rather juat do the stack, least i know whats in it thn eh


Most T5s available are sh!t IMO I much prefer making my own,as you say you know what's in and at what dose.


----------



## Arnold2012 (May 5, 2012)

yeah exactly, al just stick to 2 week clen 2 week ECA cycle, seems to b workin anyway


----------

